# American militarized groups



## sarge.stewart (5 Dec 2006)

I was watching a documentery about military groups within the USA, unoffical militia groups; I am seeing a great threat to Canada, this our civilian groups with assault rifles, that are training to "protect" American dreams and values. Do this groups pose any threat to Canada?
It seems that these are the kind of groups that become or are already radical groups such as Hezbollah and Al Qaeda. Also, the naming of these groups is worrisome, they contain things like we fight for god, in the name of god. I would like some feed back as to what is to be thought of these groups.


----------



## KevinB (5 Dec 2006)

:

Uhm part of my freedom is to own rifles and train with them.


----------



## sarge.stewart (5 Dec 2006)

But what is stopping a group of people that have trained with rifles, from co-ordinating  attacks on ethic groups?


----------



## sarge.stewart (5 Dec 2006)

Also, these groups are the begining of something bigger, this is how real radical groups begin, people gathering that share a like mind, if their leader is a little off his rocker and holds a deep hate for a ethnic group, what is stopping them from attacking them, it is simple a matter of time.


----------



## KevinB (5 Dec 2006)

Okay what is stopping me from driving a car over someone?

We have laws against murder -- to live in a FREE society we gladly trade some safety and security for freedom -- 
Its based on the trust of human nature.

Sorry based on your views I dont want to live in your society -- you sound like your lock people in glass jars since they may fall down and hurt themselves.


I work in Iraq -- the ethnic stuff their is based soley on POWER - same as the former Yugoslavia.

I'll make a note not to invite you into my cult though...


----------



## career_radio-checker (5 Dec 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Okay what is stopping me from driving a car over someone?
> 
> We have laws against murder -- to live in a FREE society we gladly trade some safety and security for freedom --
> Its based on the trust of human nature.
> ...



Infidel 6 says it best. And exactly because of his reasons, you don't have to worry about them 'posing a threat to Canada'.


----------



## Sham (5 Dec 2006)

Dont let your mind run wild about the "militia" groups in the US. Most of them are just
people wanting to protect their " right to bear arms " freedom and calling themselves
militia.  Most of them have never been in the military or are highly trained for anything. 
They are just beer drinking slobs.  :threat:
Plus, the Gov't would never let this get out of control like it has 2 times before with
David Koresh in Waco or in the Mountains.


----------



## sarge.stewart (5 Dec 2006)

All good points, maybe they arent such a bad thing, well have reconsidered the impliments of this chat, and im in the reserves too


----------



## paracowboy (5 Dec 2006)

what stops ANYONE, ANYWHERE in North America from carrying out attacks on certain groups? Loonies in militias are the least of our worries. I'm more concerned about the gang-bangers in city streets, or worse, that quiet, polite guy two houses down with the funny-smelling basement. You really think a bunch of fatties who like to dress up in xxx-large cammy-jammies are a threat to Canada? nope. The real threats don't announce themselves until AFTER they've struck.


----------



## sarge.stewart (5 Dec 2006)

Alright, I see the point, I think that we should at least keep all these things in perspective.


----------



## Journeyman (5 Dec 2006)

sarge.stewart said:
			
		

> Alright, I see the point, I think that we should at least keep all these things in perspective.


Yes, _we_ should.  :


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Dec 2006)

These militia groups are watched very closely by the FBI and I dont see them as a threat outside the US.


----------



## KevinB (6 Dec 2006)

A friend of mine is in the Washington Guard (note not the National Guard - the Wa. guard is a State Militia)
 I have a few other friends in Paramilitary entities.
The one in Wa is a US Army Vietnam Veteran - with 3 tours.  He loves the US (and tolerates Canadians as well),  I have done courses in the US with some of the "minutemen" from Texas who mobilized to "guard" the border.

As Paracowboy said -- REAL threats keep it low profile and you only see them - when they want you to and BOOM.

I can never understand why people get all paranoid about some law abiding citizens running around with firearms.
 IF they are NON law abiding then the authoritise will deal with it (unless you live in Caledonia Ontario...)


----------



## Shadowolf (6 Dec 2006)

It wasnt that long ago that a bunch of drunken Irish-Americans with guns caused some problems in Canada.   It isnt that far out that something like this could happen again in the future....especially if Seattle gets its own hockey team    I am not saying that this is a major threat, and tomahawk6 is probably right when he says the FBI would be all over them.  Just not an impossibility.


----------



## warspite (6 Dec 2006)

Shadowolf said:
			
		

> It wasnt that long ago that a bunch of drunken Irish-Americans with guns caused some problems in Canada.


In all fairness the Fenians helped lead to Canada's confederation.   >


----------



## probum non poenitet (6 Dec 2006)

sarge.stewart said:
			
		

> But what is stopping a group of people that have trained with rifles, from co-ordinating  attacks on ethic groups?



Bigger groups that have trained with rifles.  ;D


----------



## sarge.stewart (7 Dec 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> A friend of mine is in the Washington Guard (note not the National Guard - the Wa. guard is a State Militia)
> I have a few other friends in Paramilitary entities.
> The one in Wa is a US Army Vietnam Veteran - with 3 tours.  He loves the US (and tolerates Canadians as well),  I have done courses in the US with some of the "minutemen" from Texas who mobilized to "guard" the border.
> 
> ...



Im talking about ones that are not reconized by the state. This is more of my concern.


----------



## paracowboy (7 Dec 2006)

sarge.stewart said:
			
		

> Im talking about ones that are not reconized by the state.


so is he.

Americans are not inherently evil. Guns are not inherently evil. Who do so many Canadians get their panties twisted up with private citizens owning firearms? And if it's a Yank? Oh lawsy lawsy!  :


----------



## infuntry_boi (7 Dec 2006)

I remember hearing this quote somewhere "Guns don't kill people, people kill people." I think it was Michael Moore (but not sure).

there is a excellent point being made regarding a group not being noticed until they want to be.


----------



## brihard (7 Dec 2006)

The second amendment was specifically written for the purpose of this kind of entity. At the writing of the constitution the memory was fresh in their heads of armed citizens overthrowing a government power that they viewed as tyranny. The right to bear arms was amended into the constitution so that the citizenry would always in future have the power to overthrow an unjust government; a sort of 'reset switch' built into the the constitution. The framers of the constitution, however, did not foresee Bradleys, Apaches, or automatic weapons... Nor did they foresee how weak the amendment is in the face of governments determined to legislate away its guarantees.

Amazing how the civil liberties organizations are rabidly defendant of every freedom except that one, huh?

And no, these groups are NOT a threat to Canada. Frankly most of them couldn't stand up to a platoon of the Fort Francis Foreskin Fusiliers reserve regiment, never mind the RCR, PPCLI, or R22eR.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Dec 2006)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Fort Francis Foreskin Fusiliers reserve regiment.


aka Frontiersmen?  >


----------



## paracowboy (7 Dec 2006)

all right, then. We have a cadet straying well outside of his lanes, and it's silly.

No, no this is silly.  
No, the whole premise is silly and it's very badly written. 
I'm the senior officer here and I haven't had a funny line yet. 
So I'm stopping it.  
The thread is over.


----------

